# What electricity company menorca best value



## KW17 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi everyone

What company is the best value for electricity in Menorca. Any particular tariff?
Regards


----------



## pedro6 (Aug 4, 2016)

try the Spanish government comparison web site CNMC and click on comparador los ofertas it is in Spanish (if you don't read Spanish get google translate or a friend) and will ask for your consumption on average etc it will also ask if you want cheap night rates 22:00 to 12 midday etc it then produces a list from cheapest to most expensive.
I assume it cover Menorca but am not sure.
Good luck!


----------

